# Prolactin with GHRP-2



## Blusoul24 (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi all. I’ve been using GHRP-2/ModGRF1-29 for the better part of two years now (I took a break for a few months) and have been very happy with it. My IGF-1 levels are consistently great (220-240 ng/ml on a Labcorp scale range of 67-205 with bloods taken, fasted, around an hour after my morning dose). These results are with the standard 3-100mcg of each doses in am, post workout, and pre-bed.

For the last few months I’ve upped my dosage by 50% (sometimes more)and have seen a spike in my prolactin (27.1 ng/ml on a LC scale range of 4.0-15.2). 

I want to bring that back into range, and I’m wondering if I should simply reduce my dosage back to the typical, saturation dose, go even lower for a bit, or take a couple of weeks off and then resume at the normal level.

Anyone have any experience to offer? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 3, 2018)

I dont think there has been too many people to use it that long, 3 doses a day, and test to see there is an actual rise.  

So your doing 150mcg 3x ED...?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 3, 2018)

Go back to your normal dosage. 

GH is known for having the ability to interact with the prolactin receptor (see this for a more extensive look into the subject). This mechanism has yet to lead to well documented increases in prolactin from GH or it's analogues. In other words, the pathway exists for it to cause prolactin issues but in real human data it's extremely rare. My hunch as always been that it is a dosage thing - at therapeutic doses this interaction is irrelevant, go any higher and it becomes a problem over the long term. So...there ya go. Reduce the dose, prolactin will return to normal in due time. 

Another factor to consider when it comes to controlling prolactin/prolactin related sides. Again, not all about E2 folks. As I've mentioned a few times on here already.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Aug 3, 2018)

Yes. On normal, saturation doses of 100mcg 3x daily, I see igf 1 between 220-240, with the increase to 150 3x I saw a marginal increase in igf 1, but a sizable spike in prolactin.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Aug 3, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Go back to your normal dosage.
> 
> GH is known for having the ability to interact with the prolactin receptor though (see for a more extensive look into the subject). This mechanism has yet to lead to well documented increases in prolactin from GH or it's analogues. In other words, the pathway exists for it to cause prolactin issues but in real human data it's extremely rare. My hunch as always been that it is a dosage thing - at therapeutic doses this interaction is irrelevant, go any higher and it becomes a problem over the long term. So...there ya go. Reduce the dose, prolactin will return to normal in due time.
> 
> Another factor to consider when it comes to controlling prolactin/prolactin related sides. Again, not all about E2 folks. As I've mentioned a few times on here already.



This is great stuff, thanks!


----------

